# Dome Roof 21' radius and 14' radius



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

I am trying to build a home that calls out for 2 domes, one has a 21' radius and the other has a 14' radius. they are supposed to be stucco outside. We do not want to use foam to get the shape over standard truss, as we also want a higher ceiling and a inner dome as well... 

does anyone have plans for something like this used in California.

The other option we are looking into is having glass ones made in china.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh, China would be my first choice too.:whistling

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=domed+ceiling+kits


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

There is someone on this site that can probably make the whole roof assembly and ship it to you. He will probably be along shortly.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

pauldana said:


> I am trying to build a home that calls out for 2 domes, one has a 21' radius and the other has a 14' radius. they are supposed to be stucco outside. We do not want to use foam to get the shape over standard truss, as we also want a higher ceiling and a inner dome as well...
> 
> does anyone have plans for something like this used in California.
> 
> The other option we are looking into is having glass ones made in china.



There are a few ways to accomplish this:

1.Monolithic concrete - think swimming pool in reverse, rebar and gunite over a form.

http://geo-dome.co.uk/article.asp?uname=monolithic_dome

2.Masonry dome (there's an expert on here periodically, he's overseas)









3. Steel framed:

http://www.rutlandguttersupply.com/LargeImages/dome-roof-copper-construction-Rutland-4.jpg

4. Wood framed:

5. Others that I may be not be familiar with. Alternative (earthbag) etc.


We do wood framed curved structures, I'd be happy to take a look at your plans for you and give you an opinion as to what methodwould be appropriate for your project if you'd like.

If you post them here, others could probably help as well.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

digiconsoo said:


> There are a few ways to accomplish this:
> 
> 1.Monolithic concrete - think swimming pool in reverse, rebar and gunite over a form.
> 
> ...


Are any of those your's? Pretty impressive structures. When I did a greenhouse which was a 10' radius I just did decagon's. Lamination is definitely the method I would go with except there are a couple guy's I know that do stuff for Disney locally that bend steel and spray it with shockrete.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> Are any of those your's? Pretty impressive structures.


No, I can claim none of those.

If the dome is interior, usually ArchWays is the way to go, so we don't do a lot of domes - only if they are something you can't get from them.https://www.archwaysandceilings.com/

Structural domes are rare around these parts - Only had a handful of requests and all of them were deleted for budget reasons. bummer

The OP mentioned stucco, I'm not sure what method would be appropriate for waterproofing a wood framed dome under stucco, or if there is an appropriate waterproofing/stucco combo for a wood framed dome. Seems counterintuitive.:blink:


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

those are for inside ceiling... that is easy... its the roof/skylight domes that are a tough cookie


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

that may be the ticket... now pricing?!??!


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

digiconsoo said:


> There are a few ways to accomplish this:
> 
> 1.Monolithic concrete - think swimming pool in reverse, rebar and gunite over a form.
> 
> ...



that may be the ticket... steel frame


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

Anyone have any plans i can go by/use to make them myself?

I was thinking multi layer plywood cut and bonded into arch/radius ribs... maybe like the steel structure but plywood?


----------



## 402joel (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is one of the domes I used to do, its been many years ago-
16' diameter


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

pauldana said:


> Anyone have any plans i can go by/use to make them myself?
> 
> I was thinking multi layer plywood cut and bonded into arch/radius ribs... maybe like the steel structure but plywood?


Does anyone have plans??

You said it is in California. There is no prescriptive Dome framing. It would all have to be engineered unless it is on Federal property.

Reservation land may not require engineering though I suppose. In which case I will design it for you for $10,000.00.

Andy.


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Does anyone have plans??
> 
> You said it is in California. There is no prescriptive Dome framing. It would all have to be engineered unless it is on Federal property.
> 
> ...


Although I am Cherokee indian... i live off the reservation

LA county 

And I may have a guy that will design and build it for under 10kl;-)

we will see.... China is still an option, as they will design engineer build and ship a glass one for under 10K also... 

this has been interesting... but i have got to pick a direction and move forward or this project is going to rot...


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

402joel said:


> Here is one of the domes I used to do, its been many years ago-
> 16' diameter


Beautiful... that is the idea i have though from the beginning, but can find no plans or accepted drawings for it... also, yours seems to be inside, and this one needs to be a roof/structure as well.


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

BTW, I am new to this forum, am I posting in the correct location?
Is this one of the better building forums? 
My sons and I build race cars for a hobby, and so we are very familiar to the car forums;-)
I have built 5 other custom homes, not a lot compared to everyone else here I am sure, just enough to be dangerous I believe. 

Anyway, I usually figure most things out myself, but this one was defiantly out of my league. 

Thank you for the help so far, I really do appreciate it. 

This home I am building for myself... I've said this before;-/... anyway, this is the home I plan on living in the rest of my life, and I do want it to be right,,,


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

pauldana said:


> BTW, I am new to this forum, am I posting in the correct location?
> Is this one of the better building forums?
> My sons and I build race cars for a hobby, and so we are very familiar to the car forums;-)
> I have built 5 other custom homes, not a lot compared to everyone else here I am sure, just enough to be dangerous I believe.
> ...


This is a site for professional builders/contractors and tradesmen (I include women of course).
There is a sister site for DIY though.

Andy.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sure this thread will be closed soon.

Andy.


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I'm sure this thread will be closed soon.
> 
> Andy.


you know,,, we all start somewhere.. my last DIY home as you call it, sold for 1.6 million ... 

BTW .... to ask someone 10K for just a design of a dome roof is a joke. 

for those helping me on this, thank you.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

pauldana said:


> you know,,, we all start somewhere.. my last DIY home as you call it, sold for 1.6 million ...
> 
> BTW .... to ask someone 10K for just a design of a dome roof is a joke.
> 
> for those helping me on this, thank you.


Your right, that was a joke.

Andy.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

He doesn't seem like a diyer and is trying to take on a task many experienced builders would struggle with. People on here can be snobs. Anyway ill design it for 7500


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

pauldana said:


> you know,,, we all start somewhere.. my last DIY home as you call it, sold for 1.6 million ...
> 
> BTW .... to ask someone 10K for just a design of a dome roof is a joke.
> 
> for those helping me on this, thank you.


Well now: whether it's 1.6 mil (so crass to give a dollar value) or 160K, you're still a DIY.

And while I've met some fine DIY types, I don't believe you to be one.

A simple google search turns up not just interior dome "kit" suppliers, but structural exterior domes - and they are domestically available. 

Fiberglass, cementitious, composite, even cob. For commercial, residential, observatories - even onion domes for religious edifices.

Google is your friend.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Better buy that China one before Trump gets in... China might not be available anymore...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Start on pg 71

https://books.google.com/books?id=GJdBAAAAIAAJ&pg=PA59&lpg=PA59&dq=dome+roof+framing&source=bl&ots=12K0sAkxvV&sig=85SkNUwGOfVbXH5uzrBTBVe70DE&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjUjsmTuOLMAhVJOFIKHZt5BOsQ6AEIXjAN#v=onepage&q=dome%20roof%20framing&f=false


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Well now: whether it's 1.6 mil (so crass to give a dollar value) or 160K, you're still a DIY.
> 
> And while I've met some fine DIY types, I don't believe you to be one.
> 
> ...


Been talking to several dome builders via Google search all day today...most build those hexagonal domes, and have more of a fuller round shape to them, mine is to be more squat and smooth... thus the playing field is severely narrowed. 
Although I did find a few that have interest in working with me on this,.... we will see how that turns out... and a few are just plan ridicules in what they are asking...I would rather build it myself, but can not find any pre existing plans... i.e., why I am here.. fiberglass is a though, but no luck so far in that size.. and then of course the engineering buy off... hmmmm.... 



Framer87 said:


> Better buy that China one before Trump gets in... China might not be available anymore...


Sure hope you a fridge right... go trump!... these products I have purchased there are the exact same poo that they sale here with a 1000% mark up,,,, sick, but at least home depot is not taking me to the cleaners... I calculated i have saved in this job by buying all the garage interior and exterior doors via direct china.... almost $30,000 ... all doors are solid alder, some are iron, some are 14'wide folding frames glass..garage doors are 14' tall and 12' wide all glass top to bottom green tint... but its not fair, i agree... its got to stop. 



hdavis said:


> Start on pg 71
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=GJdBAAAAIAAJ&pg=PA59&lpg=PA59&dq=dome+roof+framing&source=bl&ots=12K0sAkxvV&sig=85SkNUwGOfVbXH5uzrBTBVe70DE&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjUjsmTuOLMAhVJOFIKHZt5BOsQ6AEIXjAN#v=onepage&q=dome%20roof%20framing&f=false


thank you.. maybe this is the holy grail I have been looking for...


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

*hdavis*,,,,,,wow... ok... that is pretty much how i was thinking all along but could not find it anywhere in print... I can put this, or should be able to, under my engineers nose and he should be able to spit me put a plan at a reasonable price that would have the stamps i need... excited... if the framing of the dome can be bought off, then "skylights, or glass inserts" would be an easy upgrade to the dome and enhance its beauty. 

Thank you so much


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

pauldana said:


> *hdavis*,,,,,,wow... ok... that is pretty much how i was thinking all along but could not find it anywhere in print... I can put this, or should be able to, under my engineers nose and he should be able to spit me put a plan at a reasonable price that would have the stamps i need... excited... if the framing of the dome can be bought off, then "skylights, or glass inserts" would be an easy upgrade to the dome and enhance its beauty.
> 
> Thank you so much


No problem - the old books had the info in them because domes and curved roofs were somewhat common once.


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

is there code for this? its early,,, need to talk to my engineer,,, but he is going to ask the same thing,,, this shows load calc's, but no associated codes.... so that may bring me back to step 1... 

ideas?


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Paul,

Those books were written before the requirements for engineering oversight on residential projects. 

If you have a structural engineer that has access to a 3D structural analysis / design software package and knows how to use it, it should be no problem to get it stamped and approved for your project.

Or if you have a really good structural engineer that can crunch numbers on a calculator........but those are few and far between these days, computers are the norm.

As Andy said earlier in the thread, there is no prescriptive dome framing, so no matter what you do, an engineer will have to sign off.

Hope this helps!

Brent


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

digiconsoo said:


> As Andy said earlier in the thread, there is no prescriptive dome framing, so no matter what you do, an engineer will have to sign off.


Also, none of those designs deal with seismic or high wind requirements...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

pauldana said:


> is there code for this? its early,,, need to talk to my engineer,,, but he is going to ask the same thing,,,


If he asks you that, he's the wrong engineer to use for home building.


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

found an engineer that will design and stamp a steel one for 1500.... 

We could weld and fabricate it ourselves other than the bend in the 1X4 tubing... but we are not certified for this welding, so I will need to get a certified welder to do it, or one to buy our welds off for a $$ ...

this would be a ribbed dome, that would support change and modification over the years, i.e.... it's removable from the structure, and can have different facias attached... i.e. stucco, glass, wood or whatever.. 

so, this is another direction....

Also have a gentleman now in Illinois that used to make domes in California,,, and as odds my have it, he lived in Palmdale where i live, small world... anyway, for $10K he will make the domes in wood engineered and shipped to California. 

I will post whatever plans i end up with so as if anyone else ever stops by this thread they will be able to do this as well...


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

naturalspacesdomes.com

http://naturalspacesdomes.com/dome_store/dome_home_building_kits/dome_connector_components.htm

The above company has been VERY helpful, and I may end up with his domes... price looks like it may be around $8k now, and this is including material.. 

my license number is 352082 btw...  set to inactive as i build only one at a time on a much much slower timeframe... but, never the less, for those that feel different...there it is

this is a wood structure above... working on a steel one also at the same time... the steel unit would be designed here and fabricated in china...the wood one would be designed and built here...


----------



## pauldana (May 16, 2016)

I did it... the 14' dome is all glass,
the 21' dome is made of wood, for the roofing, the second ring for the outside will be all glass, the top 2 rings will also have glass, but lightly colored, the rest of the dome will be stucco with blue color coat.


----------



## MonsieurBon (Feb 4, 2016)

Woah. Is that the glass dome you ordered from China? What'd it set you back? 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

